# Sick yob swings dog about



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

HORRIFYING footage of a dog being hurled through the air by its hind legs has sickened animal lovers.
The video, which was posted online, shows a vile yob watching the defenceless animal from behind before creeping up to it and grabbing it by the legs.

The callous thug then swings the dog round and round as it cries out in terror  before letting go.

He even performs cruel tricks with the pooch, stepping over it as he spins it around.

In the final moments of the video  which is too harrowing for The Sun to publish  the dog is seen flying rapidly out of shot as a depraved crowd standing nearby laugh hysterically.

The footage was posted on website LiveLeak by a horrified user who wrote: "I got this from a friend's Facebook account. Do not know who the guys in the video are, just horrible."

RSPCA spokeswoman Sue Royal said: "This a cruel and horrific video and we would condemn this way of treating an animal.

"It could cause serious injury or even kill the dog."

Sick yob swings and throws dog | The Sun |News


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I'd like to get hold of the sick yobs and swing them by their ankles (or get someone stronger than me to do it).
WTF is wrong with people??


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

That is disgusting. When they find this ****** they should swing his first born around by the ankles.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

What the ****???? What is WRONG with people?? I bet they won't even prosecute him. People were laughing at that? They should all be shot. I am so angry


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

evil [email protected]

Does anyone know what happened to the dog?

Hope the guy, and the onlookers rot in hell.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Some people are just soo sick that there is no hope for them and they should just be shot for their crule acts!!!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

thelioncub said:


> That is disgusting. When they find this ****** they should swing his first born around by the ankles.


i should hope that he gets castrated before he gets chance to breed


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Cruel and heartless. Nothing else I can say.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

iv seen the video trust me u dont want to see it...its awfull!!!!! xxx


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

that is just sick they want locking up and the key thrown away so they can rot in hell


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

lozb said:


> I'd like to get hold of the sick yobs and swing them by their ankles (or get someone stronger than me to do it).
> WTF is wrong with people??


Oh you would would you! Not me!! I'd swing him by summat likely to cause a lot more pain!
DT

Hey!! i'd not being rude to you Lozb just the ankles aint good enough!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like we already are in Hell Yorkshire Girl 

Karma WILL Get em. These people need serious help...I' so sick of seeing this type of video time and time again....The punishment MUST Fit the Crime.

I shed tears everytime I see this sort of thing Breaks my Heart over and over.


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

i know shocks me too like the woman who put the cat in the wheelie bin got ordered to pay £250 compensation i think to the owner of the cat and ordered to pay over £1,000 in court costs


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

What a sad advert for a nation of dog lovers. This needless cruelty reflects on all of us not just the guilty ones. Its time our government opened their eyes to this needless suffering.

Chris


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I read this. I'd acid bath the lot of them


----------

